# battery in trunk sweats a lot??



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

We have an 8 mo old gen 2 2016 cruze live in ne usa temps vary but not freezing now, batttery is in trunk which did concern me to start with and now I find it sweats like crazy the terminals all of it soaked. the well is dry . They say they replaced the brake light gaskets etc (in for oil change ). It does go dry or they dried it, as it was wet previous to service last time but not after. Now: 
MY BACKSEAT WAS DAMP in the seat belt wells if put finger in them specifically behind drivers seat the double well snap part. The hole where back seat belts are mounted down in, was wet (anyone else with this?) I pulled seat up as much as I could (couldnt get front edge hooks undone on seat itself had to pull up in back against back rest) and it felt and looked dry but some dampness near seat belt mounts on car body into seat.
That led me to re check battery well, it was dry but again battery soaked all over.
Is this normal condensation or what? And why are the seat belt wells inside car wet? I cant have a moldy car and what about wear on battery terminals? Does electronics (battery) put off something heat or something that makes the metal back there sweat more? Shouldnt chevy of known this?
Thanks for input.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I am certain your vehicle is still allowing water in the cabin or has saturated carpeting insulation.

The description you have given indicates the 'jute', the insulation between the carpets and floorboards is saturated.
This will not dry without the carpeting being fully removed (obviously, this means the seats and console and everything else on the carpet gets removed as well).
Sometimes, there is so much water in the insulation that the dealer ends up replacing all the carpets.

The moisture you keep seeing collecting on the battery case is condensation from the dampness trying to come out of the insulation......If this is not resolved soon the floorpans will begin to rust out from inside the car.

Rob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

So you're saying if you jammed your finger into a barely accessible port there is some moisture?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There's definitely a leak somewhere. It is no fault of the battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Batteries do not sweat. They can leak battery acid, but that's completely different. Either your leak is not fixed or the car hasn't been completely dried.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok so severe battery sweating in trunk in normal? Will it dry itself over and over? Ive read this battery is a glass pack type and is sealed? As for the car inside now Im freaked out a bit, I was hoping it was normal car condensation or something. wouldnt I feel wet carpet or something if it was all that? Under the seat was dry except for small dampness in seat belt hole area when i yanked back seat out. I admit to not having a lot of faith in dealer service as we've had bad experience in past and even now when I ask certain questions they sorta blow me off. I have a medical problem right now so I better get on this as I will hospitalized very soon. Any further input welcome.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> So you're saying if you jammed your finger into a barely accessible port there is some moisture?



yes


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

What would be the source for this tho'? That light fixture thing they supposedly fixed? How do i get them to check this thoroughly? I have asthma so this is critical as mold will kill me.




Robby said:


> I am certain your vehicle is still allowing water in the cabin or has saturated carpeting insulation.
> 
> The description you have given indicates the 'jute', the insulation between the carpets and floorboards is saturated.
> This will not dry without the carpeting being fully removed (obviously, this means the seats and console and everything else on the carpet gets removed as well).
> ...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

slothcruzer said:


> Ok so severe battery sweating in trunk in normal?


Moisture around the battery isn't normal. It's not the battery sweating, the moisture is coming from somewhere else.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I just went out again and checked battery its dry again its done this repeatedly now. It is sweated all over then drys. BUT I stuck my hand / fingers thru seat seam and belt holes you can literally feel the trunk liner and flipping your hand you can feel the batter well starting edge. If its sweating its probable it sweating the metal at seat bases its right there.
I will have to call them, this battery sweats on and off like crazy but having them catch it will be the hard part. Any other ideas? Oh we do park on a grade, we have too so I backed in today so its nose up. But cars shouldnt come w/ a park flat only deal! It sorta creeps me out my battery is so easily felt thru seat back, geez people sit kids back there! We dont but still. I love my cruze and how it drives and rides but if I knew this Id of looked for a car that did not have this battery business in trunk. But looking for a manual tran without battery in trunk would of narrowed it even more for us.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Wouldnt the well be wet if it wasnt just sweating? Im confused about the whole deal. It goes away totally then returns.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I just called a few repair shops and battery dealers and they say its really abnormal for a glass pack sealed battery unless is cracked but Id see acid or colors so its prob a leak in the car. makes me wonder did they really fix the gasket on back tail light? I hate to accuse but it was in for oil change an rotate and it was late in day and it was all finished really quickly. They claim our seat recall thing was fine too, all that in an hour? hmmm? I hate dealing w/ dealers just had bad exp in past and we are nice people, prob too nice.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

how would I take liner down and see if they did the gasket business? Could I tell? How hard is it and will they know? I dont really have tools around we rent. Or do I just hope theyre honest. Its getting them to see the wet battery at the right time before it disappears that will be difficult.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

First off having a battery in the trunk is perfectly safe. They have been doing this for years on different makes and models. Its done for a couple reasons. One is the battery is better protected from heat and cold. It also has to do with balance the weight of the car. 

Its possible they did fix the leak but didn't realize you had water in other places. Have you check the spare tire area? There could be water in there. Also do you have sunroof? If so one of those drain tubes could be leaking. Put your hand under the seat in back near your feet and see if you fill moisture. But if you getting that much condensation you have leak or standing water somewhere. Take pictures to prove it also.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

/nevermind.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> So you're saying if you jammed your finger into a barely accessible port there is some moisture?


my mind just went into the gutter.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

No sunroof no wet carpet unless its not enough yet. only seat belt wells to metal and some fabric back seat I pulled it out. But massivily wet battery and dry well weird. It drys itself and comes back again. I cant determine if it syncs w/ rain but Id guess it must. I will give pictures a shot but its kinda hard to shoot that area and the battery is black the moisture is a touch and see kinda thing I think.



pontiacgt said:


> First off having a battery in the trunk is perfectly safe. They have been doing this for years on different makes and models. Its done for a couple reasons. One is the battery is better protected from heat and cold. It also has to do with balance the weight of the car.
> 
> Its possible they did fix the leak but didn't realize you had water in other places. Have you check the spare tire area? There could be water in there. Also do you have sunroof? If so one of those drain tubes could be leaking. Put your hand under the seat in back near your feet and see if you fill moisture. But if you getting that much condensation you have leak or standing water somewhere. Take pictures to prove it also.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone have the How To for removing the back seat bottom in the Gen 2? Sounds like the next step.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes because I had to lift it up from back of seat where it meets chair back and thought it was going to rip something espec' forcing it back down. It was frustrating I couldnt just remove it. It seems attached by clips and fabric at front edge.



Merc6 said:


> Anyone have the How To for removing the back seat bottom in the Gen 2? Sounds like the next step.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

I hope the dealer isnt a buffoon about this since Im headed for a cancer test procedure and dont need this crap right now in my new car.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

The dealer said they will check if brake light seal fix was done correctly (their idea, I didnt say it) and he said they need to see it happening....well that could be complicated w/ working and running out there but we will see.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

slothcruzer said:


> and he said they need to see it happening.


I'd suggest taking a picture. Perhaps with something that proves the date the photo was taken. That way they have proof that it's happening.

The only way I can see a battery "sweating" is if it's the coldest thing in the car in a humid environment. Just like a cold drink on a hot humid day. I'd think the most likely time for that is when the car is heated by the sun and driving out the moisture, but the battery is still cold from the prior night.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Even then - my Cobalt has a battery in the trunk and I've never once had it "sweat". I think you're just getting some kind of moisture still in there.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks, it does seem to happen over night but I cant be sure. In which case they wont see it since I have to drive it to work for the day and it prob drys . I will try the camera thing will have to get up extra early ugh. The guy I made appt with said well batteries get warm maybe its sweating but that sounds wrong cause this thing is swamp wet. And if its making the seat wet there is a problem. I will have him look at all the batteries on the lot in the cars there after driven if I have too LOL Im all talk mostly not that bold. But Im gonna have to try I cant be doing this right now. I appreciate input thank you keep it coming.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

From reading on line if the battery is over charging it could cause heat and sweating is this possible and can they tell that if I ask them too check it? Its a factory installed battery. I also wonder if the well is wet but not the tray yet from the brake light seal they may or may not of done correctly.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it seems to happen overnight most of the time, that would make sense - if there's moisture getting in some way, the cool down at night is going to cause it all to condense and essentially precipitate inside the vehicle - and on every surface nearby.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The battery is the symptom. The problem is the moisture. The moisture is NOT coming from the battery. Leaks into the battery compartment is a known issue with these cars.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks to you both I will push for finding the source of moisture.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

You're also not the first person to have the brake light gasket recall done and still have water leaking into the car. This is a common issue in almost all Gen 2 Cruzes and the problem hasn't been properly fixed yet, the dealer just needs to keep trying, and be sure they replace/dry out your carpet/seat/whatever. There's nothing at all wrong with your battery.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

what I dont get is they have to see it happening thing, cant they use a hose and verify it (controlled of course). It drys out on and off. If they drag this out I will run out of warranty or lemon law coverage if it goes on and my car grows mold. I have asthma besides its a new car for petes sake.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

slothcruzer said:


> what I don't get is they have to see it happening thing, cant they use a hose and verify it (controlled of course). It drys out on and off. If they drag this out I will run out of warranty or lemon law coverage if it goes on and my car grows mold. I have asthma besides its a new car for pete's sake.


Unfortunately things like this happen no matter what brand. Some brands like Honda would charge you to look for a fix if there wasn't a known one. Some dealers don't get as much "action" as others so they aren't experienced enough at fixing them the right way. We had a member lemmon his car maybe a few months ago for similar issues.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

they decided to give me a loaner since it was late afternoon. They act all nice when ya tell em stuff, I made them feel the wet battery in front of me cause it will un sweat by morning and start over. I wish theyd give us a copy of what they give the tech, cause it feels like they just nod and type what they want. I asked to talk to the mechanic but it never happened. This person who signed us is was nice but they always are, he said the tech who did the lamp recall first time is trust worthy. Whatever just fix it I thought. I was nice to them tho' for now. BTW they gave us a malibu lt 2017, I love the body and the real trunk w/ spare and no battery in it BUT the inside doesnt feel as spacious as my cruze and it has that crappy stop and start jerky business (ours is manual tran) You can feel the car jump when it comes on and this car has 1500 mi on it only. It does have bells an whistles our doesnt but I really like my cruze hope they fix it right.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

slothcruzer said:


> they decided to give me a loaner since it was late afternoon. They act all nice when ya tell em stuff, I made them feel the wet battery in front of me cause it will un sweat by morning and start over. I wish they'd give us a copy of what they give the tech, cause it feels like they just nod and type what they want. I asked to talk to the mechanic but it never happened. This person who signed us is was nice but they always are, he said the tech who did the lamp recall first time is trust worthy. Whatever just fix it I thought. I was nice to them tho' for now. BTW they gave us a malibu lt 2017, I love the body and the real trunk w/ spare and no battery in it BUT the inside doesn't feel as spacious as my cruze and it has that crappy stop and start jerky business (ours is manual tran). It does have bells an whistles our doesn't but I really like my cruze hope they fix it right.


For me I picked whatever service team Kurt was under. He was the guy who would come from out back and explain to me what was going on and literally give me print outs like how to adjust the drums and such. When I get a team that he wasn't under they would question ever #PI I walked in with and my car would end up back there the next day with same issues and brand new parts that had nothing to do with it. 

Malibu has it's ups and downs. An LT Malibu with leather is semi comparable to the Cruze Premier in price but you don't have a manual option. You have to go Accord in this segment for a manual. Apple Carplay and Push to start is standard even on the LT where other companies you have to step up to $30K cars to get that. Accord you can have carplay manual and push to start but you are in that $30K bracket for a N/A 4 cyl w/o leather seats. GM pretty much won in that tech battle but lost in manual trans option. 

Not sure but you could always add the spare and jack into your car. Not sure about the back seat as the dealership would only order it by the year that is in production. You would need to snag a LT vin for a 2017 for parts guy. These cars are too new but a totaled one could pop up in a yard eventually to source the seat and jack. Did you get a L or LS? If L, Center console would most likely be found new unless there was a way to add an arm rest after the fact.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Im hoping to keep the cruze, but yeah even tho' we like the body and bells and whistles on the malibu we really want a manual transmission for now, while we still can get one that is. This start stop stuff makes us nuts you feel it and its irritating and creepy thinking what if it fails to start. I realize from google its in high end cars but some have option to turn if off. I can only hope it goes away in next ten years if we can keep this cruze. We already got after market spare from wrecked model for our cruze but it fits by pushing the trunk liner up a bit. I got a jack and velcro the box to floor board. Tools are packed tight in wrap w/ spare. (chevy wanted over 500 for the kit).


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Well I just spoke to the rep (general manager of shop) about my car. He said they inspected it to death (my words) and had a water leak expert spend a lot of time on it and its not leaking and gasket was done right and seats are dry. They admit the battery is sweating but call it normal. Since they did not see the wells in back seat (seatbelt) wells damp at this time they cant comment on that and he basically made it sound like Im the only customer who noticed the battery sweating and its a normal function of a car. I said but the metal in the car trunk is sweating enough to come under into that seat he just kept saying it is not its dry and he doesnt know what else to check. I said I appreciated all they did and the loaner but what do I do if my seats do get wet again. He said they shouldnt there is no leak. He intimated since I have asthma Im looking for moisture trouble. I said no, I looked at that battery due to recall on it and thats how I found it. Then after you fixed seal I was cleaning my car and found the wet seat belt well it wasnt a lot but it was wet at metal under belt mount in hole. He just got frustrated with me a bit and said he did all he could. And we even bought the stupid ext warranty, yup got talked into it, embarrassed I did now. Which means we have to go there or pay deductables. Not that this would be on it. I dont even want to go back for our second free oil change unless they counted this as the second free service.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Im irritated to see the same techs name as last time so he prob left me a message by bending the liner and burying seat belt clips. 
I fig he got yelled at. And they say he is a trusted tech per manger.
They DID NOT bolt down my seat on one side in back seat, no bolt at all now. I dont have one, the seat belts are mashed under the seat cant reach them. The liner in back roof there is bent all to ****. Well I guess they wanted me to know they checked it. The guy when we showed it to him said oh I will have to have you come back the guys are leaving. We will take care of you. Yeah right and the battery is still wet. Oh and I thought they cleaned a car up after its dirty outside and in but thats nothing compared to the problems. What if we had a kid belted in back there w/ the seat all flopping? I know I sound like a problem but we are too nice I think we need to yell but we arent like that. Im upset now we are stuck w/ a warranty (ext) with this dealer or pay a ded and they clearly dont fix anything right. edit: I did go out and dig the seat belts out from under the seat thanks to that fact they broke the seat clip on one side. Geez. Oh and battery still sweats like a horse.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

thought Id give an update, Im guessing the "recall / bulletin" fix (brake light) was not fixed first time but was the second because its been dry ever since and the temps have varied just like before. So all the damage was done because they really did it (still shouldnt of happen), even tho' on rcpt it just says they verified it and resealed it. I mean why no leakage all of the sudden? I guess time will tell but it seems odd its fine now. (except for the loose broken seat clip and ceiling liner warp line). Ive not gone back to complain or get seat fixed yet, my health is once again on the mend cant do anything right now and really I dont want my car going in that hole again. I would rather eat the clip and keep the wrinkle.


----------

